# AIRTEL 3G Dongle Problem..



## mdp (Aug 23, 2012)

I have Airtel 3G Dongle (E1731 Huwai) 7.2 Mbps broadband capable.

It works on all 3G Enabled SIM cards such as idea Airtel Vodafone BSNL.

I have used all above cards in my office and everywhere else with same dongle and accessing 3G network very smoothly at office.

At my home PC I am unable to use any of above card as modem gives Error:

*"A device attached to your system is not functioning"*

and after redialing the modem it gives message:

*"The modem (or other connecting device)is already in use or is not configured properly".*

The device is not functioning on my home PC only.it works on every other PC.

I have 2 operating systems.
1) Win XP professional SP2 Fully updated
2)Windows 7 Ultimate edition fully updated.
Processor: Intel ATOM 1.6Ghz,Motherboard: Intel. RAM 2 GB, HDD 500GB Seagate.

on both OS modem gets installed successfully.but doesn't work.

*errors are enclosed along with as attachments.*

Also, I can Access 3G internet with IDEA SIM card through Nokia suite of my phone C5-03 on my home PC.
but when I insert SIM in Airtel 3G dongle, it shows only EDGE network. but contrary on phone it shows 3.5G Network.

*I BORROWED THE SAME MODEL NO AIRTEL DONGLE FROM MY FRIEND TO CHECK IF THERE IS PROBLEM IN DONGLE, BUT THE SITUATION IS SAME AS MENTIONED ABOVE.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

Might be something wrong with drivers. Uninstall current drivers and try after installing latest drivers from manufacturer website.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2012)

Two instance of the software is running simultaneously and that's the reason behind your problem.


----------

